# Standpipe direct access to exterior?



## joenunez

I've reference CBC 905 - 2013 and NFPA 14 - 2013 and have not been able to locate any literature the requires internally located standpipes to have a door directly to the exterior? Can someone with more experience related to this code matter confirm that no direct access to outside is required. Thanks.


----------



## north star

*@ ~ @*

Suppose access to the standpipe is blocked by fire or damaged building

components, or other, ...now what ?..........Is a standpipe system required

to have 2 separate means of access ?



*@ ~ @*


----------



## Builder Bob

Almost an answer....

Please review the following code sections:

[F] 905.4 Location of Class I standpipe hose connections.

Class I standpipe hose connections shall be provided in all of the following locations:

1. In every required stairway, a hose connection shall be provided for each floor level above or below grade. Hose connections shall be located at an intermediate floor level landing between floors, unless otherwise approved by the fire code official.

2. On each side of the wall adjacent to the exit opening of a horizontal exit.

Exception: Where floor areas adjacent to a horizontal exit are reachable from exit stairway hose connections by a 30-foot (9144 mm) hose stream from a nozzle attached to 100 feet (30 480 mm) of hose, a hose connection shall not be required at the horizontal exit.

3. In every exit passageway, at the entrance from the exit passageway to other areas of a building.

Exception: Where floor areas adjacent to an exit passageway are reachable from exit stairway hose connections by a 30-foot (9144 mm) hose stream from a nozzle attached to 100 feet (30 480 mm) of hose, a hose connection shall not be required at the entrance from the exit passageway to other areas of the building.

4. In covered mall buildings, adjacent to each exterior public entrance to the mall and adjacent to each entrance from an exit passageway or exit corridor to the mall. In open mall buildings, adjacent to each public entrance to the mall at the perimeter line and adjacent to each entrance from an exit passageway or exit corridor to the mall.

5. Where the roof has a slope less than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33.3-percent slope), a hose connection shall be located to serve the roof or at the highest landing of a stairway with stair access to the roof provided in accordance with Section 1009.16.

6. Where the most remote portion of a nonsprinklered floor or story is more than 150 feet (45 720 mm) from a hose connection or the most remote portion of a sprinklered floor or story is more than 200 feet (60 960 mm) from a hose connection, the fire code official is authorized to require that additional hose connections be provided in approved locations.

[F] 905.4.1 Protection.

Risers and laterals of Class I standpipe systems not located within an enclosed stairway or pressurized enclosure shall be protected by a degree of fire resistance equal to that required for vertical enclosures in the building in which they are located.

Exception: In buildings equipped throughout with an approved automatic sprinkler system, laterals that are not located within an enclosed stairway or pressurized enclosure are not required to be enclosed within fire-resistance-rated construction.

[F] 905.4.2 Interconnection.

In buildings where more than one standpipe is provided, the standpipes shall be interconnected in accordance with NFPA 14.

SECTION 1020 EXITS

1020.1 General.

Exits shall comply with Sections 1020 through 1026 and the applicable requirements of Sections 1003 through 1013. An exit shall not be used for any purpose that interferes with its function as a means of egress. Once a given level of exit protection is achieved, such level of protection shall not be reduced until arrival at the exit discharge.

1020.2 Exterior exit doors.

Buildings or structures used for human occupancy shall have at least one exterior door that meets the requirements of Section 1008.1.1.

1020.2.1 Detailed requirements.

Exterior exit doors shall comply with the applicable requirements of Section 1008.1.

1020.2.2 Arrangement.

Exterior exit doors shall lead directly to the exit discharge or the public way.

SECTION 1027 EXIT DISCHARGE

1027.1 General.

Exits shall discharge directly to the exterior of the building. The exit discharge shall be at grade or shall provide direct access to grade. The exit discharge shall not reenter a building. The combined use of Exceptions 1 and 2 shall not exceed 50 percent of the number and capacity of the required exits.

Exceptions:

1. A maximum of 50 percent of the number and capacity of interior exit stairways and ramps is permitted to egress through areas on the level of exit discharge provided all of the following are met:

1.1. Such enclosures egress to a free and unobstructed path of travel to an exterior exit door and such exit is readily visible and identifiable from the point of termination of the enclosure.

1.2. The entire area of the level of exit discharge is separated from areas below by construction conforming to the fire-resistance rating for the enclosure.

1.3. The egress path from the interior exit stairway and ramp on the level of exit discharge is protected throughout by an approved automatic sprinkler system. All portions of the level of exit discharge with access to the egress path shall either be protected throughout with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2, or separated from the egress path in accordance with the requirements for the enclosure of interior exit stairways or ramps.

2. A maximum of 50 percent of the number and capacity of the interior exit stairways and ramps is permitted to egress through a vestibule provided all of the following are met:

2.1. The entire area of the vestibule is separated from areas below by construction conforming to the fire-resistance rating for the enclosure.

2.2. The depth from the exterior of the building is not greater than 10 feet (3048 mm) and the length is not greater than 30 feet (9144 mm).

2.3. The area is separated from the remainder of the level of exit discharge by construction providing protection at least the equivalent of approved wired glass in steel frames.

2.4. The area is used only for means of egress and exits directly to the outside.

3. Horizontal exits complying with Section 1025 shall not be required to discharge directly to the exterior of the building.

Code Sections.... Practical aspect of this is the standpipes are usually located in stairways. Exits generally have to discharge directly to the exterior (Rule of thumb - always exceptions- Horizontal Exits), but this is generally covered by section 905.4 item 3.

Hope this is of assistance to you as the code doesn’t state that it has to be accessible from the exterior, but other code sections almost make this mandatory (always exceptions).


----------



## cda

joenunez said:
			
		

> I've reference CBC 905 - 2013 and NFPA 14 - 2013 and have not been able to locate any literature the requires internally located standpipes to have a door directly to the exterior? Can someone with more experience related to this code matter confirm that no direct access to outside is required. Thanks.


Not sure your question

Normally the connections are at the intermediate landings,

and Normally they are there so the hose can be advanced into the building.

So Normally no exterior door is required

Once again if you want  to restate your question


----------



## north star

*& ~ &*

**joenunez**,

NFPA 14, Ch. 7 - Design, `13 Edition is where one starts in the design for

and location(s) of standpipe systems.

There are a lot of variables to consider when choosing a location for

these standpipes.......I did not see anything that "requires" an exit to the

exterior.......If a standpipe is located in an exterior wall room \ space,

then naturally, ...access to that standpipe system would be from the

exterior..........Sometimes the standpipe systems ARE located in the

exterior wall locations, so that Egress is not blocked in the interior

environment, ...costs to install the standpipe system to the nearest

interior part of the building is a BIG consideration, and access for the

Fire Department without having to breach the building, would be

another consideration........These are all considerations that will

need to be reviewed and approved by the AHJ FCO.

*$ ~ $*


----------



## joenunez

I believe I have a better understanding of my original concern. Thank you Builder Bob for the references and your interpretation. north star, thank you as well, your comment began to address some of the same issues I was thinking about when considering this standpipe being internally located, especially considering that an locating this component internally would begin to require special construction, protection, clearance, etc -basically as you put it big consideration to the cost, not to mention the mere obstacles of getting to the connection in case of emergency. cda, thanks for added feedback.


----------



## north star

*& [ 0 ] &*



Mr. Joe,

If you have enjoyed your visit here and benefitted from it

in some way, ...would you also consider becoming a Sawhorse

[ i.e. - a paid subscription member  ].

I guarantee that you will get your money's worth, and have

some fun to boot.

Thanks for your consideration !    



*& [ 0 ] &*


----------



## cda

joenunez said:
			
		

> I believe I have a better understanding of my original concern. Thank you Builder Bob for the references and your interpretation. north star, thank you as well, your comment began to address some of the same issues I was thinking about when considering this standpipe being internally located, especially considering that an locating this component internally would begin to require special construction, protection, clearance, etc -basically as you put it big consideration to the cost, not to mention the mere obstacles of getting to the connection in case of emergency. cda, thanks for added feedback.


Well

Your first problem is you basically have to follow the IBC and nfpa for location of outlets

Still not sure of your question and problem????

What kind of building are you looking at multi story, high rise, parking garage or other???


----------



## RFDACM02

joenunez said:
			
		

> I believe I have a better understanding of my original concern. Thank you Builder Bob for the references and your interpretation. north star, thank you as well, your comment began to address some of the same issues I was thinking about when considering this standpipe being internally located, especially considering that an locating this component internally would begin to require special construction, protection, clearance, etc -basically as you put it big consideration to the cost, not to mention the mere obstacles of getting to the connection in case of emergency. cda, thanks for added feedback.


Most often the standpipe *outlets* are located in a fire rated enclosed stair tower. This allows the FD to enter at one level and make all the requisite connections and preparations in the safety of the protected stairway, before opening the door to the affected hall/floor. As noted, most rated stair towers have a true exit, either to the exterior or a code accepted horizontal exit. Now, there is typically (always in my experience) an outside Fire Dept. Connection for the standpipe to be *supplied* by fire apparatus.  So I would check NFPA 14 for the supply side connection. Like sprinklers there should be a way for the FD to supply the system in case the building water supply is inadequate or compromised.


----------



## Msradell

Just wondering, this discussion is in the residential fire protection category, some areas have requirements for standpipes in residences for new construction and for fire department connections?


----------



## cda

California.............


----------

